# Baby Elliot



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my! We brought Baby Elliot home last night (he is tiny!!!) and he is wonderful! I will send a picture when I figure out how to do it!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, he looks so cute. We need a close-up. Congratulations!


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually, my avatar is a picture of our other boy, Linus when he was about 4 months old. We got another pup last night, named Elliot. Now we join the ranks of the two Havanese families! We couldn't be happier!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, well Linus is adorable, too. Can't wait to see Elliot.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

"MHS" strikes again. 

Welcome home little Elliot! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very adorable and we definitely need more photos!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome:, Elliot! Look forward to seeing you and your brother Linus. 

Benji and Lizzie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations! When you get a chance, we'd love to see photos of Elliott and both Elliott and Linus together (for size comparison)!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Congrats on your new puppy and I just love both of their names!!

Oh and by the way did we mention we love hoto:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

:hurt: This is torture! You have a new Hav, but no pictures yet???? 
AHHHHHHHH!!!! I HOPE we can see just one picture of Elliot tonight!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We would love to oooohhhh and aaaahhh, but we need pictures to do that. For now, congratulations on number 2. How much does he weigh and what color is he?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group. I'm so excited for you. Enjoy all your snuggling time and if you need help figuring out the photo attachment stuff, just holler.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum, amazing that you only found us after you got the 2nd Hav! Please, we need hoto: hoto: hoto: !

FYI: MHS means Multiple Hav Syndrome.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:biggrin1:Welcome and congrats to Elliot!!!! Can't wait to see them both...enjoy all the puppy kisses!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the Forum! Can't wait to see pictures of both your babies!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome!! Elliot is lucky to have a big brother to play with and I'm sure Linus will feel the same. How are they getting along so far?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Having two is so much fun!! Can't wait to see pictures....Congrats!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby. You are up to two, number three can't be too far away.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby! I'm sure he will be givin' you a bunch of kisses!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on Elliot! I like that name-----cute and different! :baby:hoto::baby:hoto:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Your little guy is adorable! Everytime I hear the name Elliot, I think of the movie E.T......instead of phoning home he came home!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Welcome home Elliot! We're anxiously awaiting pics of you and your big bro Linus :thumb:

Wanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the name Elliot.  My oldest son's middle name is Elliott. Can't wait to see pictures. If you can't post pics yet, we need details!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too! I love the name Elliott!!! Can't wait to see close up pics of your two babies!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats on little Elliot!!! we need pictures!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on puppy number 2! We'd love to see photos of Linus and Elliott. Linus sure looks like a cutie in your avatar photo.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on little Elliott! Now, we need pictures!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I was hoping to see pics of the 2 fur balls, but nope, someone just teased us and never showed up again, LOL.


----------

